

Enhanced Primitive Support for Clojure - alrex021
https://www.assembla.com/wiki/show/clojure/Enhanced_Primitive_Support

======
zephjc
Definitely good for performance, but this is getting a little line-noisy:

    
    
        (defn ^:static fib ^long [^long n]

